# pricing T-shirts



## shirleygp3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Need some hellping in pricing t-shirts. Are there any free software or whatever to help with pricing or sometype of managemant program?


[email protected]


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I don't believe there is any software for this.
When pricing you need to look at 2 figures.

What are your costs for the job?
Include all your supplies, your overhead, advertising and labour costs. Make sure you include your labour at a GOOD hourly wage.

What can your local market support? 
Research your competition. What are they charging? Is your product better? Can you reasonably ask for more?

Once you have those 2 numbers, make sure the Local Market price is higher than the Job cost. If it's not... go back to the drawing board and find a different print method or supplier or a different target audience.

Once you have a combination that works, price your product near the top of what the market can support. If you feel you can't make a start at the high end of the price range, then make sure you present the lower price as introductory pricing or a grand opening sale. You want the expectation to be there from the start that you will be raising your price so you can move to this pricing once you are confident. Never get locked into low pricing. Always find a Selling Feature other than price.


----------



## emerikandream (Jul 19, 2008)

What you should do is this: Add your production cost and t-shirt cost in addition to other factors that help you create A particular shirt. In this t-shirt business, my personal goal is at least a 20% profit margin. Ideally, 30% is perfect. Hell, even 50. The point is, is you should reach for the highest. Here is an example:


Avg cost per shirt $3

Avg cost per shirt to get produced... $5

If you brought $20 worth of ink let say for a run of 10 shirts, factor that cost in as well. (10/20 = 2) $2 per shirt.


So it cost you $10 to make that shirt. To get a minimum of 20% profit, you must sale your shirt at $30. 10 of that 30 would go back into your business/production of new shirts. And the 20 is yours. Off course you may have to pay bills etc...with that money you make. It depends on your overhead. But my main point is too aim for the highest GPM (gross profit margin) as possible. And the hotter your product is with designs and the lower your cost is to produce the shirt, you increase that profit.

Hope I was helpful.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

well first what are you trying to do, are a screen printing shop, clothing brad, etc ?


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

emerikandream said:


> So it cost you $10 to make that shirt. To get a minimum of 20% profit, you must sale your shirt at $30.


Did you mean 200% profit? A shirt costing $10 and you sell for $30 is 200% profit (of course I'm ignoring all other costs that have to be included too.)


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

what exactly does a blank t-shirt cost?


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

That depends who your supplier is, what quantity you are buying, what style and quality, regular or eco, pickup or shipping, etc.


----------



## pamelahaley (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I need similar help so, I'll bump this post...

I'm starting out a little gig from my 1 br apt with a Yudu to start. I've bought a bunch of things in pieces since the Yudu was used and, I plan on using liquid emulsion and standard screens as well.... So far my start up costs have run about $400. I haven't begun to test and don't know how much waste will be involved nor do I have a good Idea on how long it will take me to start and complete a run on of shirts the press.

Some of my coworkers are starting up their own T-Shirt sales businesses and I offered to start printing for them but, I don't know how to figure a price and want to remain competitive. I have told them I won't be able to produce in bulk or offer bulk pricing so, I'm not sure how to work that out. It's not my day job so, I don't expect I can do more than 100 or so shirts a day and, I don't have a big stock of screens (3 for now) so, I imagine I'll be spending a lot of time waiting for emulsion to dry.

I don't know if much of that helps you to help me... but I feel like throwing out a number like $4 per shirt, also assuming they purchase the textile material themselves.


----------

